# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  No olvides las etiquetas

## Grupo BFX

Al no codificar adecuadamente los productos con lote, fecha de caducidad, número de serie, etc. y no verificar dichas características con precisión de lectura, pueden surgir diversos errores como: retiro de productos, rechazo dentro del canal de distribución, por ejemplo, que pueden ocasionar pérdida de tiempo, dinero o esfuerzo. Es por esto que es de suma importancia marcar nuestros productos antes de que salgan.
Les dejo una liga con diversas recomendaciones para marcar o codificar sus productos: SOLUCIONES DE CODIFICACIÓN, MARCAJE Y TRAZABILIDAD PARA DIVERSAS INDUSTRIAS | Industrial Cody MéxicoTemas similares: Argentina: etiquetas electrónicas para garantizar trazabilidad de la miel FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES Artículo: Proveedores de alimentos con transgénicos tendrían 365 días para adecuar etiquetas de sus productos

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Eduardo D.

Buenas tardes, Somos *LOGIFLEX E.I.R.L* Empresa Peruana dedicada a la fabricación de todo tipo de etiquetas Adhesivas, en Transferencia Térmica, Polipropileno, Couche Etc, en diferentes medidas y colores, Contamos con los mejores precios. Solicite su cotización a *ventas@logiflexperu.com* y le haremos llegar nuestros mejores precios.

----------


## limp21

image-asset.jpgustedes hacen empaques asi con diseño?
quiero envasar maca?

----------

